# Pulled something in my leg



## danzik17 (Jan 21, 2008)

Pulled some muscle at the top of my quad/hip area doing deep squats about a week ago due to not warming up enough.  It stopped bothering me for walking around or even running so it seems to be healing, but it still bothers me enough to where I don't do legs.

It's only been about a week so it's likely to take longer to heal, but are there any stretches I could be doing or other things to help speed up recovery?


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 21, 2008)

One of these muscles?


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 21, 2008)

If I had to call it I would say it's the Adductor brevis - I was trying to figure that one out before 

That looks to be right around the spot - it may be the other Adductor right there though.

Best way for me to describe it is if you lift your left so that your quad is parallel with the ground, it is the muscle right in the that fold/crease.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2008)

Pull on this 50 times or more and call it a night.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 21, 2008)

Do you know if you have tight adductors or hip flexors?


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Pull on this 50 times or more and call it a night.



Unfortunately that's sore from a prior workout


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 21, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Do you know if you have tight adductors or hip flexors?



I'm sure I do, I have incredibly bad flexibility/balance.  That's one of the reasons I ask a bunch of questions about stretching, and it's honestly an area I neglect a lot too.

I could probably use to stretch 5 times more often than I do.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 22, 2008)

That's your answer probably.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 22, 2008)

I figured as much, just glad that this was just sort of a warning injury and not something worse.

Anything I can do to speed up recovery or is it just one of those wait it out games?  I did try to stretch the hip adductors last night, but I had a lot of pain in that area when I even put a little pressure on it, so I guess stretching it is out for now.


----------



## evanps (Jan 22, 2008)

I wouldn't stretch too much until after you've fully recovered. You're gonna be considerably tighter there once you're healed until then it's possible you could just be reversing any fiber repair your body is doing if you're stretching to far or too much. I've had 4 years of athletic training and tons of injuries myself and the best thing i've seen it just ice and rest and if you can get your hand on a TENS unit (e-stim) it seems to help recovery too.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 22, 2008)

Also one other quick question:

Should I lay off my legs entirely, or is it alright to to things like pistols or one leg presses with my left leg which is still good?


----------



## Yanick (Jan 22, 2008)

Doing unilateral work for the healthy side has been shown to be of great benefit in regards to maintaining strength and LBM in the affected limb.

Ice/Heat therapy is of great use after the acute inflammatory stage is done (about 48hrs post injury). Ice for 15-20 then heat for 15-20. Or you can just ice the area and jump in a warm bath for a while.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 22, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Best way for me to describe it is if you lift your left so that your quad is parallel with the ground, it is the muscle right in the that fold/crease.



Hip flexor, also if your flexibility and balance is so terrible how are you doing pistols?


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 22, 2008)

fUnc17 said:


> Hip flexor, also if your flexibility and balance is so terrible how are you doing pistols?



I'm flexible enough to do pistols, just like I'm flexible enough to do deep squats.  The reason I injured myself was I was still very sore from a previous workout and didn't warm up enough.  In general I do lack flexibility though, at least in my mind - I don't really have anything to baseline myself against.

In order to compensate for my terrible balance, I do assisted pistols near a door frame or if there's no one using a few of them, one of the poles on the power cage.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 22, 2008)

Being flexible enough to do pistols is alot different than being able to do assisted pistols. 

Unassisted pistol means you can maintain the tension in your glutes/hammies in the bottom position, if you can't, you fall over. Which is my guess why your doing assisted pistols to begin with.

Also, how do you know thats why you injured yourself, or are you just speculating? The difference between an injury and a good workout should not depend on a warmup. If you have to warmup for a particular sport, it means you are not flexible enough for that sport yet. 

I would RICE it, stretch it if you can and by stretch i mean PNF. Also start doing some joint mobility, your muscles cannot be taken through a full range of motion if your joints can't be put through a full range of motion

Be sure to search PNF


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll look into some of that, but I'm fairly sure it was due to a lack of a good warmup that I injured myself.  I didn't squat any deeper than I normally do, and I wasn't doing much more weight if any at all.

The only difference was that my legs were extremely sore and were already lacking a good ROM due to that, so I'm betting that had I taken the time to do some dynamic stretches, I probably wouldn't have injured myself there.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 22, 2008)

I couldn't actually do pistols today anyway - I can't lift my right leg high enough without it hurting


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 23, 2008)

Bump time.

Not too bad, it's been about a month and it's crap tons better.  I tried squatting today (light) and it didn't bother me at all until the third set, then I stopped immediately when I felt the slightest strain on it.

So what's the next step - keep doing some light work to rehabilitate it?  Incorporate some light stretching of that area?


----------

